# New - being sent for ivf please advise



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello im New to this site. I'm 26 years old. Had lap and dye two weeks ago. Was told all clear so being referred for ivf at st Mary's Manchester. Any advise on what I'm to expect or anything will be appreciated. Thank you in advance. X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, EmmaLouise12!!!

I haven´t had treatment at your clinic, but I can give you the link to the North West and Borders section ~ CLICK HERE There are quite a few threads there which should help you They can give you information how the procedure works there and what the waiting times are.

As for what to expect, if you read the diary section ~ CLICK HERE you can read personal experiences of other members. As you go forward with your own treatment you can start a diary of your own!

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Emma Louise,
I am just about to start ivf. We first went for an open evening to look around and then our next appointment was for me to have a blood test to check egg reserve and also had an internal scan to check ovaries. The we sat with a consultant and she explained the process and there was lots of form filling.
The last time we went was with the nurse where she went through more paperwork and also showed us how to do the injections.
You then have to wait to get your schedule through with your drugs.
They out me on the pill for a month to suppress everything so that you are kind of starting from scratch.
Hope that helps x


----------



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for your advice. My partner had vasectomy reversal 3 years ago his sperm tests come back good. I had all blood tests at hospital progesterone etc and I then had hsg that showed one blocked tube and one blocked half way so two weeks ago had lap and dye and that showed my tubes are open and all inside is normal So they said they refer us for ivf. X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello that is good then.
Do you know when you will start? I found the hsg very painful.
I hope that it all works for you x


----------



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi no don't know yet they just said they are referring us so I guess it all takes quite a while. Oh yes when I had hsg it was very painful too, strange how they said they was blocked then at lap and dye they are not blocked x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, Yes that is strange but maybe it is more accurate. You may be surprised to get your referral very quickly we heard from the clinic after just a week. x


----------



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone been diagnosed with unexplained? It's so annoying I've been trying for 3 years next month. X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Emma, They have said ours is unexplained, I do have polysistic ovaries but not the syndrome but the have said unexplained, there are alot of people in the same position by the looks of it. We too have been trying almost 3 years. x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

We are unexplained as well.  We had 5 failed IUI's before we switched to IVF and it worked first time! 

Sue


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Wraakgodin, That is good to hear. So the ivf worked fist time for you? I am currently on the pill for a month or so before we start. How did you get on with the ivf? x


----------



## Button20 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Emma

We are unexplained, its very frustrating, we have been trying for nearly 4 years now following a missed miscarriage.  Have had two failed rounds of IVF too last year.  Good luck with your IVF you will be fine and I wish you lots of luck.  I cannot say what the clinics are like where you are but what I can say is, they are all so lovely, friendly, caring and really understanding that this is an emotional process.  if it helps I found the first few appointments a little emotional as its all new and quite a lot to take in with all the explanations, risks etc and my first round of IVF was up and down hormone wise but I think that was getting used to the medication and injections.  Don't be afraid to ask questions that's what they are there for and to support you through the process, once you start you just get used to it all with injecting too, it just becomes normal i guess.  

xxx


----------



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

Perla said:


> Hi Emma, They have said ours is unexplained, I do have polysistic ovaries but not the syndrome but the have said unexplained, there are alot of people in the same position by the looks of it. We too have been trying almost 3 years. x


Hi what have they said your options are? I wish it will happen naturally. Good luck to you x


----------



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

First time using this site not sure how to reply to people properly lol x


----------



## Button20 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Emma

I could not tell if you were asking Perla or me something back, I am new to the site and only joined last week.  Really hoping having others to chat to will help.

Do you know when you will start IVF?  We are due to start our third round in June/July as if you do not get any frozen you have to wait six months between try's.  But I have everything crossed for your first round so hopefully you won't even have to worry about that.

xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Emma and Button, I am confused too... never mind... Button I hope that it works for you this time, it seems so weird to not be able to find anything wrong but for it to not work and also very unfair. Have you both told friends and family ? x


----------



## Button20 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Perla

Yes most of our family and best friends know and to be honest they have been great, but its really hard to explain sometimes how you feel as they are not going through it although I feel my friends do tend to take the whole journey with me when we do the IVF.  I really hope our third round works as it such an emotional rollercoaster.  Where are you in your IVF cycle are you still taking your pill?  I did not do this we went straight into the IVF process without this bit first. 

I will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Button, We have told our family, a few friend and work but not everyone knows so do have to answer the alkward question a lot, I feel ok talking about it except when I first tell someone I do get upset.
I did feel a bit confused when they gave me the pill but guess they need to for some people. I have taken my last tablet of the pack today so now on 7 day break then I have another pack to start as the clinic is busy but they said I should only take a week or so of it. 
I guess I should be starting at the end of this month. 
How have you found it all ? x


----------



## Button20 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Perla

We have told work too and again they have been very supportive because of all the appointments, the two week wait and everything and I have been very lucky with such support.

Yes I totally understand where you are coming from I feel very emotional when I tell someone new and the emotions seem to come and go sometimes I am absolutely fine then other times upset.  Its a hard thing to go through especially for the women with injecting.  I really wish I had joined somewhere like this when I started as its really nice finding others in the last week going through the same things. 

I am sure there must of been a very good reason for the pill option for you.  Just take each day as it comes everyone is different I did feel poorly through my first round but its so new as well and you do not really know what to expected.  I was very hormonal too sometimes tearful sometimes fine.  

If you have any questions at all or just want to express how your feeling feel free to offload I know at the time I feel I could have done with someone to talk to now when I was going through it, just for reassurance sometimes.  

xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Button,
Thank you for your lovely message! Yes this website does really help! I feel like I have tried to stop thinking about it all too much and have been healthy etc trying to prepare my body! Have still been having the occasional drink but nothing crazy.
It has been strange taking the pill as it has been years.
I think what I am worried about is egg collection. When I had the hsg done it was so painful it has scared me.
Thank you for your support.
Hope we get there soon x


----------



## Button20 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Perla

Sounds like you are doing all the right things, hope you get on ok with your injections and fell ok, keep me updated   xxx


----------

